# Bedding x



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wondering can you use home made care fresh for your mice? I saw something online about it, I wouldn't use the coloured make do carefree but would the normal paper be alright? And whilst I'm here, can you use 'hama beads' to make toys? They are plastic beads but they are quite small, please look on Google images x Thanks x


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I looked up how to make homemade carefresh, and I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be ok to use as bedding. Just a couple of cautions though... Firstly, make sure the soap product you use to wash the paper is one of the pure soaps, and unscented. It gets rinsed out, of course, but some residue will remain. Secondly, when you dry it, make sure it's totally dry through. If there is dampness in any of the pellets/clumps, it will become mouldy very quickly. So before using, break open one of the paper pieces to check moisture content.

All in all, I think if you can make your own carefresh, it will be just as good, if not better, than the commercial variety. It's a great idea to try this!

I had a look at those beads you mentioned. They're kind of like little round lego things that you can build things with. They should be ok if you really want to use them, but it would be for your enjoyment (making things) more than the mices'. The mice would be equally if not more happy with deep substrate and small boxes/tubes to hide in, explore and ultimately completely destroy.  The good thing is when they get wrecked you just replace them. The only issue I see with the beads is that they would get soiled very quickly, and would be a pain to clean. Another possible issue is whether they were toxic, as the mice will chew on them.

Out of the two ideas you posted, I think the homemade carefresh is definitely worth exploring!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great post with a lot of good detailed info; way to go!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for replying, they seem to love their new carefresh bedding  Don't know if I am going to use the hama beads though 
Thanks again x


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would say no to the hama beads. They are very soft and it would be easy for the mouse to chew one and injest it.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay thanks and the other?xx


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

moustress said:


> Great post with a lot of good detailed info; way to go!


Thank you for saying that. I _did_ put some time and thought into the reply, and think that's what the forum is about. But it's so nice to have it acknowledged and appreciated, especially as you're not the OP who asked the question. So, thanks again. 



candycorn said:


> I would say no to the hama beads. They are very soft and it would be easy for the mouse to chew one and injest it.


Good point. I only saw pics on the internet when I looked them up. I couldn't tell that they would be soft.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, taking all this in lol  Thankies xxx


----------

